# Prettypoint Vizsla



## sazza (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have just joined the forum and was wondering if there were any other Prettypoint vizsla's out there? ??? Our boy, Oz was born March 2009. He's a lovely dog and would love to hear from anyone who was lucky enough to get one of his litter mates.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Where abouts are you located?


----------



## sazza (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, sorry didn't say where I was from! I live near Wakefield, West yorkshire in the U.K. We got Oz from a breeder in Nottinghamshire.


----------

